# mkv2vob works in linux using wine!



## Easy Rhino (Aug 22, 2010)

i may be a year behind but the most essential program for the PS3 works in linux using wine. i was trying to make a work around for it using ffmpeg, mkvtoolnix and mp4box but now i dont have too!

http://www.unyttig.info/2009/04/23/it-works-mkv2vob/


----------

